# Finally..Kribs have fry



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I have been waiting for 6 months or more for my kribs to have fry. Finally today as I went to feed them I spotted the fry ( only 1/2 dozen or so )swimming next to the parents. I had regular Kribs to start then bought some albino kribs. Those I wanted to have babies. As it turns out the female is a regular Krib and the male is an albino. Will have to wait and see what the fry turn out to be like.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

mine had fry apparently, sliver pointed it out to me but they're all fish food by now


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Mine are in a 49 gal BF with lots of plants. Besides the parents only 4 other adult kribs. The adults are guarding them closely so they should be fine, I hope.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ya my discus ate mine, with lots of plants they should be fine


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

When I did a w/c I accidentally sucked up one of the fry, I shut off the valve and let him back into the tank, but that is the last time I saw any of the fry.

The same day I turned a flower pot upside down and a week later, after realizing I had lost all the fry, I noticed the same pair hiding under the pot. As I was doing a w/c the male started to attack the siphon tube when it came close to the pot. I decided to have a peek and picked up the flower pot, and inside there were eggs attached to the wall. I gently replaced it and have been watching for signs ever since. 

Yesterday I looked and there they were. New fry, dont know how many yet as the parents have now moved them to another spot behind a rock. But there are new fry in the tank.


----------



## jack1233 (Jul 15, 2010)

*baby kribs*

I have 2 pairs and about 15 or so babies that are now about an inch long. I don't see any for sale in the classified section and I need to get rid of them before it gets too crowded. Any ideas what I should sell them for? Also want to sell a pair of the adults.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

You'd probably get .50-1.00 for ea fry and probably 10-15 bucks for the pair of adults.

I just got rid of mine, they will just keep on breeding and Breeding, next thing you know that's all you'll have, can always use the fry as feeders if you can't get rid of them..


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I've been wanting to get my Krib breeding. She's always so pink in the belly, which I've heard tells of proper mating times for her and whoever I decide to put in there.

I know it sounds foolish, but I keep hoping her and my apisto cichlid will make babies lol


----------

